# TSF shell



## mad96 (Aug 23, 2011)

I thought I would post a few pics for you guys. Also i wanted to know if anybody has tried it and what opinion you may have about it. I've been using it a few days and its very refreshing to have such a dramatic change for a "launcher", seems more like a rom, anyway check it out


----------



## Texas_T-Bolt (Sep 25, 2011)

Looks pretty good what launcher is it that your using?

"Thunderbolt"


----------



## poontab (Jun 7, 2011)

Texas_T-Bolt said:


> Looks pretty good what launcher is it that your using?
> 
> "Thunderbolt"


Tsf shell


----------



## sk3litor (Oct 3, 2011)

Saw this on Droid life a while back and looked pretty awesome but way too pricey. Pretty good?


----------



## watson387 (Sep 2, 2011)

This does look good, but there's no way in hell I'm paying that much for a launcher.

Drunk texted from my Liquid Thunderbolt.


----------



## sk3litor (Oct 3, 2011)

Well against my better judgement I sprung for it and I must say it is very cool. A very diff take on launchers. Super smooth and almost ics ish in the ease of creating folders and such. I'm still playing with it though and finding more cool features. As for the price though? I suggest a nite at the bar and some Dorito flavored tacos mite just put you in the mood to do something crazy. (Or just give you major heartburn) either way you'll have regrets but its sure fun at the time


----------



## mad96 (Aug 23, 2011)

Yeh It's unlike anything thing else I've used, ROM, theme, launcher anything. So if anybody is feeling froggy and wants an entirely new experience then definitely tsf shell is what your looking for. ( So you liking it so far Sk3litor, pretty cool huh?


----------



## Dark Jedi (Nov 3, 2011)

Call me stingy frugal whatever you want. I can't see dropping that much coin for a launcher or app. You think its cool now. Let me ask you did you think go launcher was cool? Or any of the other launchers when they first came out? New equals cool but what happens when the new wears off? I don't doubt its a good launcher but that price is too much. Would be nice to get a demo version to see if its worth 17 bucks to drop.

Glad you like it. Let us know a few months down the road if you feel the same.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## sk3litor (Oct 3, 2011)

mad96 said:


> Yeh It's unlike anything thing else I've used, ROM, theme, launcher anything. So if anybody is feeling froggy and wants an entirely new experience then definitely tsf shell is what your looking for. ( So you liking it so far Sk3litor, pretty cool huh?


yeah its def pretty cool. I like putting all my apps in that side pull out instead of an app drawer and the post-its come in handy


----------



## sk3litor (Oct 3, 2011)

Dark Jedi said:


> Call me stingy frugal whatever you want. I can't see dropping that much coin for a launcher or app. You think its cool now. Let me ask you did you think go launcher was cool? Or any of the other launchers when they first came out? New equals cool but what happens when the new wears off? I don't doubt its a good launcher but that price is too much. Would be nice to get a demo version to see if its worth 17 bucks to drop.
> 
> Glad you like it. Let us know a few months down the road if you feel the same.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


I don't think you're stingy or anything. It is too much money but hey....I'm a grown man and sometimes ya just gotta say wtf, ya know. (Not to mention I was hopped up on Jack Daniels and Doritos tacos) but by the time the cool wears off Im sure I wont be bent and broken about dropping 17 bills on a silly app a couple months previous. Life goes on


----------



## nicaragüense (Nov 12, 2011)

Try sslauncher, very flexible layout but more involved to set it up.. I like both of these launchers because you dont have be stuck with the usual 4x4 or 5 grid formula. Sslauncher allows a flexibility similar to the wisbar advance desktop from the winmo days. Sweeterhome is also a interesting one, and also a bit complex to setup.. all these including tsf are great wip..

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## mad96 (Aug 23, 2011)

Dark Jedi said:


> Call me stingy frugal whatever you want. I can't see dropping that much coin for a launcher or app. You think its cool now. Let me ask you did you think go launcher was cool? Or any of the other launchers when they first came out? New equals cool but what happens when the new wears off? I don't doubt its a good launcher but that price is too much. Would be nice to get a demo version to see if its worth 17 bucks to drop.
> 
> Glad you like it. Let us know a few months down the road if you feel the same.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


LOL 10,20,100 IDC I'm having a good time and money ain't a issue so tired in 2days or 2months who cares


----------

